# What the heck were those?



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I was taking out a bit of a small bog today. What you can do is catch the edge with a rake and pull it free of the bottom, roll it like carpet. I rolled about 8 inches on a pull of the rake and then took another pull. On that second pull there were three little fish in the mud. I've never seen those before, dark on top with a copper colored belly about 1/2" long or less. They would have had to get in through some cavity or something, but what kind of fish crawls into that nasty muck like that? This boggy spot was laying on top of limestone but it was pretty tight to it, I had to pull fairly hard to break it free. 

One of them flipped itself into the water surprisingly well, one flip and it was gone, like it was spring loaded. The other two I flipped in and they swam just fine.

No, not tadpoles, fish. I'd expect tadpoles to bury themselves in muck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't have any idea. You really need to take some pictures and post them.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have any idea. You really need to take some pictures and post them.


Can't do that, didn't have a camera and wouldn't have had it in my hands with a rake. I'm rethinking that, maybe they got sucked in while I was pulling.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

montagc said:


> Was this underwater, or just muck? I found this on the DNR site: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...dex/centralmudminnow/tabid/21969/Default.aspx


That does look very similar


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

That's pretty cool...never heard of those.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Old topic I know but this would be my 1st guess
http://http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/mosquitofish/tabid/6688/Default.aspx


----------

